# Honda hs928 vs yamaha ys928j???



## stormy (Oct 17, 2013)

Seriously looking at these two machines.If it were you which would you get and why? Are they about equal in quality and performance?

thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

stormy said:


> Seriously looking at these two machines.If it were you which would you get and why? Are they about equal in quality and performance?
> 
> thanks!!!


Are you in Canada? Honda and Yamaha are sold there, but only Honda here in the USA.

Both are great machines. Be aware of dealer/parts/service support. Honda has a much larger network than Yamaha.


----------



## stormy (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Are you in Canada? Honda and Yamaha are sold there, but only Honda here in the USA.
> 
> Both are great machines. Be aware of dealer/parts/service support. Honda has a much larger network than Yamaha.


I'm in Canada and am leaning towards the Yamaha at this point because of the electromagnetic clutch and closer access to a dealer.The Honda has slightly more cc's at 270 compared to 251cc but the Yamaha may be more efficient than the honda so id like to try both out. The yamaha's weight of 450lbs makes it cut thru snow like butter from what i've read


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Which*

I can't speak to either but I've heard good about both of them. I doubt you'd be disappointed with either of them, long as you have access to any future parts needed.


----------

